# Light Rec



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello,
Any recommendations for a good, self-contained light that mount on bars?
I need 30 to 45min in the morning through a park and out to a lake.
I have one that has the clunky battery and a wire but would rather have the simpler, self-contained unit.
Thanks for any help!
Jerry


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

xpillion Cygolite


----------

